# What kind of ameraucana is this



## redneckcgil29 (May 13, 2013)

Just pick her up today with a austrolorp and a buff Orpington and I'm looking online and I can't find any that look like her.vim almost thinking she's crossed between a blue and a wheaten???? Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, there is a color variety that Ameraucanas have called Blue Wheaten! Look it up and see if she matches! She looks pretty similar in my opinion...


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry, but she's not Blue Wheaten. She doesn't look like any specific color variety that I have seen. She is probably just an Easter Egger or an Ameraucana mix.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks just like my daughters Easter Egger.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

The kind of looks like a brown red but im not sure, this is what i found


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a Brown Red Hen and Brown Red Cock. These pics are from the Ameraucana Breeders Club. 
http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

She's beautiful though.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> She's beautiful though.


I Agree ...


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought two ameracaunas and later found that one was actually an Easter egger and she looks just like yours but lighter.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Easter Egger 100%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

